# What time period is this old Win. model 30-30?



## GalvestonWader (Aug 14, 2008)

My brother in law recently inherited an old Winchester model 30-30. It looks really old to me, but I was hoping some of you guys could give me some info on it.

It has a flip up long range peep sight behind the hammer that looks factory. It has a heavy octagon barrel. On top of the barrel, behind the standard rear site is "30 WCF", I assume for 30 Win Center Fire? On the side of the barrel it says (I think) "Nickel steel plated especially for smokeless powder". Turn the rifle over and on the bottom, in front of the lever action is a number. Hard to make out but it looks like "L5 248" or possibly "LS 248" or possibly "L3 218".... not really sure. 

Brother in law was thinking maybe late 30's to early 40's, because supposedly his grandfather had it when he was 14 yrs old. Anyway here are some pics. Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

found this on another site. the post is two years old but the info and link is still good
http://www.gunvaluesboard.com/when-exactly-was-your- gun-manufactured-1404.html


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

If I remember correctly Winchester has a website that you can enter in the serial number and it will tell you the year it was manufactured. I would send you a link but the work computers are anti gun.....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

millertym_1978 said:


> If I remember correctly Winchester has a website that you can enter in the serial number and it will tell you the year it was manufactured. I would send you a link but the work computers are anti gun.....


here I think
http://www.winchesterguns.com/library/articles/detail.asp?id=401

there are some phone numbers listed that may help as well. I don't see any serial numbers beginning with "L". But I know someone who might know a thing or two about this - you can PM Texas T and he may be able to help you out.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

If you can read the S/N,and post it,I will look it up for you. If you can't read it you might try putting a piece of paper over the area and working back and forth with a pencil. That will pick up the image of the numbers...from the pistol grip I see it is a delux model but can't tell you much more without the S/N.


----------



## Colorado Trailblazer (Sep 15, 2012)

Neat old Winchester, everything I've seen said there were never any letters in '94 serial numbers. That first digit could be a "1". Assuming that and a number in the third place where you indicate a space and no more numbers than those six, I come up with 1898. This was using this website: http://www.oldguns.net/sn_php/windateslookup.php?file=win1894.dat


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks like a Model 94 Deluxe to me.

That peep sight is a Lyman or a Marbles...I had a Model 92 just like that one in .25-20 and if the caliber had been a better one I'd still have it.

TH


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Looks like a Model 94 Deluxe to me.
> 
> That peep sight is a Lyman or a Marbles...I had a Model 92 just like that one in .25-20 and if the caliber had been a better one I'd still have it.
> 
> TH


According to my books and my collection,, the Winchester model 92 was only chambered in 5 calibers. The 44-40,the 38-40,the 32-20.the 25-20 and lastly the .218 bee.....If you had one in a 22-250 it must have been rebarreled.I agree it looks like a 94 deluxe and the peep is a Marbles or Lyman....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My mistake...I meant .25-20 lol.

TH


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Here is a link to a page I use:

http://www.savage99.com/winchester1894_dates.htm


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Roger that on the sight. Don't discount the value of that bad boy.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

what a gun noob


----------

